

Everybody rejoice: BitC is back - budu
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3860

======
jeroen
For those who, like me, have no idea what BitC is:

<http://www.bitc-lang.org/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitC>

------
MichaelGG
Interesting, and from the mailing list, he has said he wants to targtet the
CLI or JVM, too. Very cool.

But I am concerned, why is he leaving Microsoft? Was it only a temporary
position? I would just think that doing something inside of MS would offer a
much larger potential for impact (see, for instance, F#).

~~~
Zak
His comments make it sound as if Microsoft was somehow preventing him from
working on it.

~~~
hga
I'm sure that was only in the sense that he wanted a clean, legal separation
of his Microsoft work and the work on BitC.

